# Offical 2006 Draft Thread



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Raptors are on the clock.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

WooHoo!!

The Draft is here. Yay!


----------



## DoctorJay (May 27, 2005)

One of my favorite sporting nights of the year... lets go!!!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I was going to make a thread, but it didn't work out.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Bargnani


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... these Canadians love to take their time.

It's not like the 20th pick.

Andrea Bargnani, 1st overall.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the first pick, in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Toronto Raptors* select...











*Andrea Bargnani*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hmm taking the 7 footer, does that mean CV is out


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Net2 said:


> I was going to make a thread, but it didn't work out.


As slow as those damn Raptors!

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Petey said:


> As slow as those damn Raptors!
> 
> -Petey


I was making it sunday, with a big table in html format, styled just like a game thread, but I couldn't get it to work.

Instead, I will just announce the picks on bbb.net, with pictures.


----------



## Vincesanity91 (Jun 28, 2006)

Bargnani from italy drafted by TOR Chicago is OTC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bulls select LaMarcus Aldridge, rumors of being traded to the Blazers already.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Very interesting, the Blazers are building a very solid team there. Thomas to Chicago doesnt scare me, wonderful


----------



## Vincesanity91 (Jun 28, 2006)

Chicago picks Aldridge at #2, highest longhorn ever selectedin NBA Draft history.

Charlotte is now OTC.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the second pick, in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Chicago Bulls* select...










*LaMarcus Aldridge*


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

all right. tyrus thomas is dropping to 22.


----------



## Vincesanity91 (Jun 28, 2006)

Net2 said:


> With the second pick, in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Chicago Bulls* select...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LaMarcus Aldridge.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Anyone know what radio channel this is on. no tv right now


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Does anyone know why Portland had to jump in front of Charlotte to get Aldridge?

Charlotte wasn't taking him, were they?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... The Raptors GM is retarded... talking about how the reports of Bargnani were false (on height and weight) and how he was glad. Yeah, cause someone else was going to nab him?

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ADAM MORRISON

omg


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Michael Jordan has selected... Adam Morrison for the Bobcats!

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

There is a trade to announce...

*Chicago* trades:

F-C LaMarcus Aldridge

*Portland* Trades: 

No. 4 overall pick, 2006 NBA Draft

Viktor whatever his name is


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Viktor whatever his name is


ya something like Viktor Krap.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hahaha... on Morrison

"couldn't guard a bank with a machine gun."

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 3rd pick, in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Charlotte Bobcats* select.










*Adam Morrison*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Smart pick, thats their go to scorer right there


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Net2 said:


> There is a trade to announce...
> 
> *Chicago* trades:
> 
> ...


... Rudy Gay now?

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Rudy Gay is going to be the best player in this draft class guarenteed.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> ... Rudy Gay now?
> 
> -Petey


tyrus thomas?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Petey said:


> ... Rudy Gay now?
> 
> -Petey


Tyrus Thomas


----------



## Vincesanity91 (Jun 28, 2006)

Dick Vitale says Morrison is the most ready player in the NBA Draft


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 4th pick, in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Portland Trail Blazers* select...










*Tyrus Thomas*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Wait, the Blazers also traded "Future Considerations" to the Bulls.

Blazers select Tyrus Thomas for the Bulls!!!

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 4th pick Portland picks Tyrus Thomas his rights go to Chicago


----------



## Vincesanity91 (Jun 28, 2006)

Net2 said:


> Tyrus Thomas


So much for that :curse:


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

T.T. is H U G E


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thank goodness, now things get interesting. Where does Gay go?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ghoti said:


> Does anyone know why Portland had to jump in front of Charlotte to get Aldridge?
> 
> Charlotte wasn't taking him, were they?


Greg Anthony just echoed you sentiments.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

portland is getting bashed lol


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 5th pick, in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Atlanta Hawks* select...










*Shelden "The Landlord" Williams*


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Petey said:


> Greg Anthony just echoed you sentiments.
> 
> -Petey


Couldn't one of these "insiders" ****ing find out?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Hawks on the clock.

Reports going for a Forward.

Interesting.

Sheldon Williams of Duke!

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 5th pick the Hawks choose:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Haha. Please welcome your worst pick of the Draft.


----------



## Vincesanity91 (Jun 28, 2006)

Birdies pick Mr. Foul Trouble Shelden Williams, Center from Duke


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> With the 5th pick the Hawks choose:


Dude, no offense, but I already called dibs on that action. :biggrin:


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Dark Knight said:


> Haha. Please welcome your worst pick of the Draft.


who Thomas? Landlord will make MF'ers pay the rent


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

did these people forget about rudy gay?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 6th pick, in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Minnesota Timberwolves* select...










*Brandon Roy*


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

BRANDON ROY moves up.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Highest Washington player ever selected, Brandon Roy (picked by the Wolves)!

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

good move by the T-Wolves...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Celtics picking for the Blazers now.

Reports are the Blazers traded up hoping for Roy.

Rockets might move their pick now that Roy is gone. Reports to the Grizzles for... Battier?

-Petey


----------



## slymongoose (Jun 23, 2005)

SAS is dumb.
mccant is out for the season possibly.
taking roy doesn't mean they don't like mccants, it means mccants is useless this year.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

whaaaaa?? Battier going where again??


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2005)

Brandon Roy is going to be a GOOD NBA player.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Roy seems like a GREAT kid.

1st registered for the Draft out of HS, but pulled out.

His scores were low on the SAT, studies while working on docks... and then his scores jumped up so much he was red flagged, took the test again and his scores went up even more!

Says he doesn't doubt ever going to College, as he improved there.

Impressive.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 7th pick, in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Boston Celtics* select...










*Randy Foye*
http://www.nj.com/hssports/boysbasketball/ledger/photos/


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Celtics picked up Randy Foye for the Blazers... @ #7.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Blazers: 

LaMarcus (C/F)
Foye (G)

Already, impressive.

Does this mean that they are getting read to lose Joel?

Damn Gay is dropping.

-Petey


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Wasnt the 7th pick to be moved?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

da1nonly said:


> Wasnt the 7th pick to be moved?


 Yes, Celtics just picked it for them.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Petey said:


> Blazers:
> 
> LaMarcus (C/F)
> Foye (G)
> ...


And yet Screamin' A is bashing them.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

So, who's next?


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Marcus Williams to the Rockets...book it


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 8th pick, in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Houston Rockets* select...










*Rudy Gay*


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

finally


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> Marcus Williams to the Rockets...book it


bah forgot about the trade...Gay here


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rudy Gay going to the Rockets... rumors to the Grizzles for Battier.

-Petey


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2005)

Petey said:


> Celtics picked up Randy Foye for the Blazers... @ #7.
> 
> -Petey


So who would you rather have? Telfair or Foye?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Proposed Trade* 
*To* *Houston*: 

*Shane Battier*

*To Memphis: *

*Rudy Gay*


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

battier was drafted 6th overall in the 2001 draft.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Drew said:


> So who would you rather have? Telfair or Foye?


I don't think I've seen enough of either to say.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 9th pick (or, according to the Commish, the 10th pick), in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Golden State Warriors *select...



*Patrick O'Bryant*


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

do the warriors ever stop drafting big men??

diogu and taft last year and now o'bryant.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Warriors always in the lotto!

Picking O'Bryant!

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

We better not move up to 10.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

what did he say about a big deal?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Dan Patrick just mentioned another big trade.

Think it includes the Nets.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

oh god.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

What is it? Im not watchin


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2005)

Petey said:


> I don't think I've seen enough of either to say.
> 
> -Petey


They had Jack, Blake, and Dixon with Telfair, and they trade one of them for another point gaurd? I don't get it.

Edit: They traded Foye for Roy. But what about Webster then?


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm excited!


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

What happened to SAS, Miami, and Detroits picks?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

thank god the nets didnt move up. (yet)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Net2 said:


> Dan Patrick just mentioned another big trade.
> 
> Think it includes the Nets.


 Wolves and Blazers just swapped picks.

Foye for Roy.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Whoa


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Saer Sene picked by the Sonics.

3rd year in a row picking up a Center.

7'8" wingspan. Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 10th pick, in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Seattle Supersonics* select...











*Mohammad Sene *


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow big men are going fast. very fast.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Trade*

*To Portland: Roy*

*To Minny: Foye*

*I'm just ****ing pissed off right now.*


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow, doesn't SEA already have Petro and Swift?

Why you pissed Net2?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Orlando Magic select... a player who'll refuse to come over and play. 

-Petey


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Net2 said:


> With the 10th pick, in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Seattle Supersonics* select...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Sonics= DUMB...they love picking project big men...


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 11th pick, in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Orlando Magic* select...










*JJ Redick*


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With the 11th pick in the draft, the Magic select JJ Redick.

With the 12th pick... Hilton Armstrong comes off the charts.

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Damn I wanted Armstrong


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

So Thorn was right. Still glad we didn't trade up to pick HIM though.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Trade to announce.

The Portland TrailBlazers trade is now official, Telfair is a Celtics.

76ers select Thabo Sefolosha! LOL

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

douby's still on the board. yes!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Thabo Sefolosha was traded to the Bulls.

76ers will be picking at 16 now!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

all these trades are getting nuts.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow so many trades, hard to keep up who's going where.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

What happened to all the avatars?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AND1NBA said:


> What happened to all the avatars?


 Disabled to keep the board up.

-Petey


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> What happened to all the avatars?


If they were disabled to reduce server load, good idea by that admins.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With the 14th pick, the Jazz select Ronnie Brewer!

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Brewer looks reaaal pissed.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I don't like that crap on the back of the hats. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> all these trades are getting nuts.


And now Dan Patrick and David Stern are going to go at it. FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 12th pick the *New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets* select...










*Hilton Armstrong*


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Petey said:


> With the 14th pick, the Jazz select Ronnie Brewer!
> 
> -Petey


Damn oh well.


----------



## seamusk (Jul 7, 2005)

Drew said:


> And now Dan Patrick and David Stern are going to go at it. FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


listening on my sirius. what was that all about?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 13th pick, in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Philadelphia 76ers* select...










*Thabo Sefolosha*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

kdub said:


> If they were disabled to reduce server load, good idea by that admins.


 Yes, they'll be back.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

seamusk said:


> listening on my sirius. what was that all about?


 sirius is great. What is on, 127?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 14th pick, in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Utah Jazz* select...










*Ronnie Brewer*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

roy traded for foye


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

They were joking around, I think in part to fill up time if nothing else.

The Wolves and Blezers' trade is official, Cash was involved.

The Hornets w/ the 15th pick Cedric Simmons!

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 15th pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets* select...










*Cedric Simmons*


----------



## seamusk (Jul 7, 2005)

Petey said:


> They were joking around, I think in part to fill up time if nothing else.
> 
> The Wolves and Blezers' trade is official, Cash was involved.
> 
> ...


thanks. 

to who asked, nothing special, just espn radio i realized.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Marcus Williams to Philly at 16 (most likely)


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2005)

seamusk said:


> listening on my sirius. what was that all about?


They started making fun of each other. Dan started off by saying Stern was playing peek-a-boo, Stern recanted by by saying he was waiting for Patrick to say something nice about one of the draft picks. Patrick ended it by saying he always liked Tagliabue (NFL Comish) more.

Don't mess with David Stern.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Rodney cardney still on the board? Crazy, douby, alex johnson, farmar, lowry, rondo 2 can be ours and marcus williams, shocking!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

man if Dumpy's pick (Rodney Carney) for the Nets actually happens...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

6 picks left till the Nets pick

Carney, M. Williams, S. Brown, Sergio Rodriguez, Shawne Williams, Lowry, Ager, Rondo, Douby, Johnson, Boone, White, Collins, Tucker still available


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

W/ the 16th pick, Rodney Carney going to the 76ers via the Bulls.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 16th pick, in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Chicago Bulls* select...










*Rodney Carney*


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

5 picks left till the Nets pick

M. Williams, S. Brown, Sergio Rodriguez, Shawne Williams, Lowry, Ager, Rondo, Douby, Johnson, Boone, White, Collins, Tucker still available

Wlliams, Rodriguez, Lowry, Rondo, Douby, Collins---so one of these PGs will be available


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Rodney cardney to 76ers wit 16th pic


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

JCB said:


> Marcus Williams to Philly at 16 (most likely)


 or not


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

No PGs have been taken.

None.

Indiana has their choice, but I think they might have told Farmar they wanted him.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

If we can get douby or marcus williams and alex johnson or josh boone i'll be a happy man!!


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Good. I'm still not scared of the Atlantic Conference.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

marcus williams is going to drop to the NETS omg.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Pacers have drafted... Shawn Williams.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 17th pick, in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Indiana Pacers* select...










*Shawne Williams*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow shawne williams to indiana wit 17th pick! Williams marcus is still not picked! Thorn get him or douby!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

wtf is up with no PG's taken yet


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Getting more excited!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

washington has arenas and daniels---maybe will not pick PG
sacramento has bibby and hart- see above

the knicks.....marbury and francis??

so the NETS can get MARCUS WILLIAMS

edit: forgot pheonix---but they have barbosa and nash?? we are the only team in there that really needs a backup PG


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Sonics= DUMB...they love picking project big men...


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Nets could very well get Marcus Williams *OH MY*


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

omfg

3 more picks


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With the 18th pick, the Washington Wizards select...

Wizards spending more than 5 damn minutes!

Pecherov!!!

-Petey


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Sac might have the 1st pg in this draft, maybe rodriguez or williams!


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Marcus Williams will see no playing time behind J-Kidd.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Thank You Wizards!!


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

terrible situation if he goes there.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 18th pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Washington Wizards :wiz: * select...

*That Russian Guy*


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh my ****ing god this is the BEST DRAFT EVER!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Josh Boone to kings here IMO...him or Alex Johnson...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> Marcus Williams will see no playing time behind J-Kidd.


buddy. jacque vaughn played like 15+ minutes a game for the NETS


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

no if it was best draft simmons would have dropped =) please god let us get douby and alex johnson


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kings on the board.

Spike Lee in the house.

Thorn must be licking his chops!

Just hope some team doesn't trade into a pick before ours guys!!!

-Petey


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

btw haha its the draft that finally got me to post...ive been reading this board every day for the past 2 years since carter got traded to nets


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

I think we can get two of these players m williams q douby a johnson j boone! A month ago i didnt, yay!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

oh my god 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Quincy Douby wit sac town!!! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Noooooo. Damn It!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

DAMNIT!

The Kings pick Quincy Douby!

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

afjnmsdioaNMIOFDFKIMIOPSDFJKIOPGJKIOKFKSDIO0JKFIi90sejf0sjfijd9!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

noooooooooooooooooooo

why why why why why


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

As;doigup04h7q3940;pasjdh'as9pdg;asdfas;dghap0we8has;ohansd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow... 6'3" w/ a 6'9" wingspan.

Impressive.

Knicks take another PG?

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Douby = 1st PG taken.

(Unless you think Brewer or Foye is a PG.)


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 19th pick, the *Sacramento Kings* select...










*Quincy Douby*


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Dark Knight said:


> afjnmsdioaNMIOFDFKIMIOPSDFJKIOPGJKIOKFKSDIO0JKFIi90sejf0sjfijd9!!!


 exactly my thoughts


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

but still no real point guards selected yet


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Maybe we get marcus williams! knicks wont get him, doubt phx so yay!


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

nooooooooooooo why sac why


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LOL, are the fans in the crowd booing or chanting Boone?

-Petey


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Damn SAC... but wow wow wow getting crazy! still excited!


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

let's hope the knicks don't draft marcus williams.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Rod, pick up the phone. Get Petrie on the line.


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Petey said:


> LOL, are the fans in the crowd booing or chanting Boone?
> 
> -Petey


Haha!


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

nooo I wanted douby


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

um who?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... the Knicks run out of time.

Stern walking to the podium.

Select for them Stern!

OH NO TRADE...

Wait, it's the 76ers/Bulls trade being announced.

The Knicks select... Renadlo Balkman... LOL

YES!!!

-Petey


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS the knicks didn't take marcus williams. one more pick to go!!!!


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Marcus williams dropping to us, speechless unless phx get him! (doubtly)


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 20th pick, the *New York Knicks* select...

*







*

*Renaldo Balkman*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Anyone think thorn is gonna get alex johnson!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

The only thing Isiah could do right, he just did wrong.

Stephen A. is ready to slit his wrists.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Btw, draftexpress had Balkman at 57th!

LOL

-Petey


----------



## themiddle91489 (Jun 26, 2006)

Nets Could Get Marcus Williams!

Ahhhhhh


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

i can't believe we'll have a choice of virtually all the PGs.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

boston wants RONDO! (phoenix's pick)

so Nets can still get MARCUS


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Nets Nets Net Nets Nets


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 21st pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Phoenix Suns* select...










*Rajon Rondo*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RONDO!!! to the Suns!

NETS NEXT 2!!!

-Petey


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thorn get a top 10 prospect wit the best pg in draft marcus williams!!!!!!!!!!! Wow I cant believe we can get him!

Our pick is next!!!
This is it (*crossing fingers*)


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Williams=net!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

**** you guys, you have lower picks than us, and your getting a better player than the Bulls get, what the hell, **** you guys!


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

NO NOT RONDO! I wanted him


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

OK its that time, the nets are finally picking. In Rod we trust.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

OMFG Nets..........DON'T BLOW IT WITH A BALKMAN LIKE MOVE!!! lol...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*AND THE NEW JERSEY NETS SELECT MARCUS WILLIAMS, PG!!!*

-Petey


----------



## smaug (Jul 28, 2003)

on the clock.. 


:Crosses fingers:


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

if they dont take marcus williams, my life will be in shambles


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

YESSSSSSSS marcus williams hell yea


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

The nets select wit the 22nd pick marcus williams, oh yes im so happy!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

OH MY...WHAT A HAWT PICK!!!!

wooooooooooooo


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes Yes Yes Yes


----------



## smaug (Jul 28, 2003)

so he has attitude issues and he is fat..


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

omg yesssssssssss

what a stealllllllllllllll


MARCUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 22nd pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the Greatest team ever selects...










*MARCUS ****ING WILLIAMS!!!*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Guys remember me talking about this guy like a year ago, this is unbelievable. The perfect guy for the nets. This is just too good too be true. Go Marcus Williams


And another coup, Boone and Williams. Uconn connection


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

The nets wit the 23 pick gets josh boone!!!! Oh yes willliams and boone!!! :cheers:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

THE NETS NOW SELECT JOSH BOONE!!!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

boone...ok.


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

two huskies wow. Not a bad draft at all. he gives us rebounding and shotblocking.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Two Uconn Players, i guess thats good!!!!!


----------



## gonets3393 (Jun 6, 2005)

yesssssss

what a great first round getting marcus was like having the number 8 pick, and boone will be a good player/PF. he's just what we need at PF


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

two impact rookies that address our needs.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

SAS- telling da TRUFF!!!!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 23rd pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the Greatest team ever selects...










*Josh Boone!!!*


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> SAS- telling da TRUFF!!!!


 what he said??


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

arite now i can study for my accounting test. i'll be back at pick 54


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

I could kiss rod thorn!!!!! yes, i love our picks. it is perfect!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Nets won this draft


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Im so happy!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Williams is huge. Boone could surprise too... 

Really love the Williams pick.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With the 24th pick, the Grizzles select...

Kyle Lowry.

-Petey


----------



## LionheartVlll (May 8, 2006)

So guys who do you think we'll pick for 54th?


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Omega said:


> what he said??



he said the Nets have proved why they are a class organization...(i believe it was that or he said elite...)


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

**** yeah! We got Marcus Williiams! Arguably the best point guard in the draft! Im pissed that we didnt get Johnson but Boone will do fine!!!!


----------



## Brasil (Jul 24, 2005)

I heard that the Nets could trade Josh Boone to Portland for 30 and 31.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Nets won this draft



omit won, replace with STOLE


----------



## Brasil (Jul 24, 2005)

I heard that the Nets could trade Josh Boone to Portland for 30 and 31. 



Marcus Willians is just PERFECT.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 24th pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Memphis Grizzlies* select...











*Kyle Lowry*


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Why didn't Thorn trade up to get Balkman?!

Why, Rod, why?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

FINALLY, nets have the guard and big man ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I don't think Boone will be a Net by the end of the night.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cavs nab Shannon Brown with the 25th pick?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ghoti said:


> Why didn't Thorn trade up to get Balkman?!
> 
> Why, Rod, why?


 Thorn do anything stupid yet that would want you to harm yourself? 

-Petey


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

All I can say is holy crap! Rod and Ed hit it out of the park. I'm beyond happy with the 2 HUskies. I never dreamed we'd get Williams in a million years. This was perfect, and to think we have one more pick to go! Back to trhe draft for me! I love the Nets!


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Nets got the a top 5 prospect wit a 22nd pick!!!!!! Rod, u show ur skills once again!!!! Boone will be great too, i hope! I just hope williams will get fet some playing time under kidd and stuff!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

can someone tell me, is Marcus Williams better than Lowry, Farmar, Douby, Rondo??


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 25th pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Cleveland Cavaliers* select...










*Shannon Brown*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... who think Jerry West just wanted to call Isiah Thomas an idiot?

I do.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

jarkid said:


> can someone tell me, is Marcus Williams better than Lowry, Farmar, Douby, Rondo??


Hell yes


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey, what happened to our avatars?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With the 26th pick, the Lakers picks up Farmar.

Close to home, good for him!

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 26th pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Los Angeles Lakers* select










*Jordan Farmar*


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

jarkid said:


> can someone tell me, is Marcus Williams better than Lowry, Farmar, Douby, Rondo??


Let me give you a interesting stat: *nearly 9 assists per game!*


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Hey, what happened to our avatars?


 disabled


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

nba draft.net dont look that stupid wit alex johnson in second round!!! Looks like johnson will go second round!!


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Didn't the Blazers want Boone?

If Johnson falls to 30, anyone think the Nets may make a trade?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... oh another trade rumor coming up!

They have to speed this up!

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Joel Freeland to Suns...book it...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i am happy now, but why Marcus Williams fall so much?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I hope we can trade Zoran+#54 for Portaland's #30 so we can land Johnson.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... oh another trade rumor coming up!

They have to speed this up!

Suns sold their pick to the Blazers, Sergio just picked up...

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 27th pick in the 06 NBA Draft, the *Phoenix Suns* select.










*Sergio Rodriguez*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Mavs just selected Maurice Ager!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> I hope we can trade Zoran+#54 for Portaland's #30 so we can land Johnson.


they won't want Zoran.... :biggrin:


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a feeling we will get a international player to stash at #54!!!!!!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

jarkid said:


> they won't want Zoran.... :biggrin:


considering what has happened so far, i wouldnt be surprised if a trade like that happened! XD


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks fans telling them to fire Thomas... LOL

Think he was a bit drunk, but might be me.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With the 29th pick in the 2006 draft, the New York Knicks select Mardy Collins!

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 28th pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Dallas Mavericks* select...









*Maurice Ager*


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> Knicks fans telling them to fire Thomas... LOL
> 
> Think he was a bit drunk, but might be me.
> 
> -Petey


No, Isiah isnt intoxicated, hes just....well isiah...


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

kconn61686 said:


> omit won, replace with STOLE


LOL thats kind of ironic with Marcus Williams.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 29th pick in the 06 Draft, the New York Isiah is dead meat select...










*Mardy Collins*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Suns just admitted they have a 'money crunch'.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With the last pick in the 1st round, the Portland TrailBlazers select:

Joel Freeland!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

if the nets pick alexander johnson at 54, there is no doubt the nets are winning the championship


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 30th pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Portland Trail Blazers* select...










*Joel Freeland*


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> if the nets pick alexander johnson at 54, there is no doubt the nets are winning the championship


woooo lets not get ahead of ourselves. If the 15th pick in a better draft last year didnt get PT, y would a the 54th pick in a weaker draft get PT. I am still extremely xcited about marcus williams and josh boone.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

VC4MVP said:


> woooo lets not get ahead of ourselves. If the 15th pick in a better draft last year didnt get PT, y would a the 54th pick in a weaker draft get PT. I am still extremely xcited about marcus williams and josh boone.


because the 15th pick was a SG/SF playing under Jefferson and Carter

a PF like Johnson/Boone would be playing under Collins

Huge difference there.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

2 people from the same college where williams threw endless olleyopps at Boone


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow Alexander Johnson has dropped like a BRICK!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Russ Granick comes out for his last 2nd round.

The Portland Blazers picking again... at 31, they select:

James White!

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 31st pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Portland Trail Blazers* select...










*James "Flight" White
*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Steve Novak is the Rockets pick at 32nd!

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 32nd pick, in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Houston Rockets* select...










*Steve Novak*


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Petey said:


> Steve Novak is the Rockets pick at 32nd!
> 
> -Petey


 shots lights out


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

alexander johnson at 54, if not pitsnogle

GO ROD THORN


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 33rd pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Atlanta Hawks* select...










*Solomon Jones*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With the 33rd pick, the Hawks select Solomon Jones!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With the 34th pick, the LA Clippers select Paul Davis!

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 34th pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Los Angeles Clippers* select...










*Paul Davis*


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 35th pick in the 2006 NBA Draft the *Toronto Raptors* select...










*PJ Tucker*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Raptor nabbed PJ Tucker.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

can AJ surive 18 more picks?


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> can AJ surive 18 more picks?


 doubt it


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 36th and 37th pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Minnesota Timberwolves* select...










*Craig Smith*

AND










*Bobby Jones*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Minnesota just drafted Bobby Jones and Craig Smith.

The Warriors nab... Perovic.

-Petey


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Someone else took a 7 foot Serbian? I feel so violated!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Johnson is literally in a FREE FALL. THORN PULL THE TRIGGER AND TRADE for the 40th pick!!1


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

can AJ survive another 15 picks?


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I can imagine AJ hiding behing some 7 footer so no one sees him


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 38th pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Golden State Warriors* select 










*Kosta Perovic*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

David Noel nabbed up by the Bucks...

We might have some nice names left at our pick... 

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> can AJ survive another 15 picks?


No thorn has to get on the phone with the Sonics right now! get the 40th pick.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> I can imagine AJ hiding behing some 7 footer so no one sees him


 lmao


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

Give up Zoran and a future second rounder to get Johnson here? He's gotta do it.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

noone thought Marcus would last to us, so who knows what will happen?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 39th pick, the *Milwaukee Bucks* select 










*David Noel*


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

can AJ surive another 13 picks?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

AJ still alive guys. This is one weird draft...


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 40th pick, the *Seattle Supersonics* select...










*Denham Brown*


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 41st pick in the NBA Draft, the *Orlando Magic* select.











*James Augustine*


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

AJ will go at... 53rd - "Well, they can't all be winners, can they?" Billy Bob aka Bad Santa


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

with the 42nd pick, the Cavs pick Daniel Gibson!

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 42nd pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Cleveland Cavaliers* select... 









*Daniel Gibson*


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

can AJ surive 11 more picks?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

maybe. we need to trade up. pleeeeease trade up rod!!! if we don't get aj, i say we get gerry mcnamara. that'd be f*in awesome.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Im scared, we def need to trade up. Get rid of Jeff for number 45 or something


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

I would love to have one between Johnson, Pittsnogle or Gray. Think one will be there and Rod will pick him? :gopray:

Or even Powe.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 43rd pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets* select...









*Lior Eliyahu*


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

marcus williams live chat right now

http://sports.espn.go.com/chat/sportsnation/index


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> can AJ surive 11 more picks?


 i said no at 18 more but now i cant even venture to guess


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

boooo


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww.....


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

lol johnson got picked by indy


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

BOOOOOO!!!!

Larry Bird steals Alexander Johnson.

-Petey


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

DSBKBMGFBLKNDSFDKAAMLDKBNMEKL GOD SHOOT DARNIT :curse:


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

AJ at 45th pick! Nba draft said 44 i think so not too shaby!!


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

there goes AJ.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 44th pick in the 2006 NBA Draft..the Orlando Magic select


*Marcus Vinicius*


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

time for gmac*


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

oh well, there is a reason he fell that far.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I'm all for Pittsnogle, mostly cause his last name is awesome.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh well... Pittsnogle, Gray or Powe now!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

damn.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 45th pick in the 06 Draft, the *Indiana Pacers* select.










*Alexander Johnson*


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

I still say: "In Rod We Trust!"


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dee Brown off the board now...

3rd team All-American.

-Petey


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

We have the 54th pick, i say we get a eurostash! We might get illic and we have m will j boone! So we dont need more rookies!


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Any one know a good euro player we can stash wit the 54th pic? anyone? Should we trade the pick for cash, or future second round?


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

my gut feeling says we might get paul milsap


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

and with the 54th pick in the NBA draft the new jersey nets *should* select...










*gerry mcnamara


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

farouq710 said:


> my gut feeling says we might get paul milsap


 got picked already by Utah.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

wait...should we go for taj gray?!?


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> got picked already by Utah.



yea i just saw it darn


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 46th and 47th picks in the 2006 NBA Draft, the Utah Jazz select










*Dee Brown*

*AND*










*Paul Milsap*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damnit.

White traded to the Pacers for Johnson and 2 future 2nd rounders.

-Petey


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

peg182 said:


> wait...should we go for taj gray?!?



i think he'd be the best big available and he's pretty athletic.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Any one know a good euro player we can stash wit the 54th pic? anyone? Should we trade the pick for cash, or future second round?


are canadians considered international players?


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

Still on the board:

Darius Washington, Will Blalock , Hassan Adams, Taj Gray Pittsnoggle,


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 48th pick in the NBA Draft, the *Denver Nuggets* select...

*Vladimir Veremeenko*


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Pittsnogle and Gray. :gopray:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

farouq710 said:


> i think he'd be the best big available and he's pretty athletic.


yeah. hmm. taj gray (or gerry mcnamara) would be our best bet right now.
or hassan adams. he wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 49th pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *Indiana Pacers* select...


*Leon Powe*


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

i think we should try and go with a shooter for this pick if we can't stash it.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

i want Hassan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 50th pick in the NBA Draft, the *Charlotte Bobcats select...*

*







*

*Ryan Hollins*


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

still got pops mensuh-bonsu, eric williams, guillermo diaz, and daruis washington. and allan ray.

how about marcus vinicius?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 51th pick in the 2006 NBA pick, the Los Angeles Lakers select...










Chieck Samb


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I want Pittsnogle, just so I can call him Snoogs.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

damn, johnson traded again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

aj just got traded. AGAIN. to memphis. OMG


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

wait, James White for 3 second rounders?


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Adams!!! come on thorn!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

2 more trades:

Magic trade their pick to the Rockets for Cash.

Blazers trade Johnson to the Grizzles for a future 2nd rounder.

They turned James White into 3 future 2nd rounders.

Diaz drafted by the Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Wiht the 52nd pick in the 2006 NBA draft, the *Los Angeles Clippers* select...










*Guillermo Diaz*


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Vuchato said:


> wait, James White for 3 second rounders?


yeah. that might be a little too much...but he is probably gonna be a future slam dunk champion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Net2 said:


> Wiht the 52nd pick in the 2006 NBA draft, the *Los Angeles Clippers* select...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn...and at 6-2...what an athlete


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*With the 53rd pick Seattle picks Yotam Halperin*Now let's get down to business!!


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey Net2 why do you have different teams picking these players compared to what I'm seeing?

49 is Nugs not Pacers and 50th Orlando not Charlotte.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

all it took for johnson to get tarded was a future 2nd rounder!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

thorn is from WVU right? so probably...pitts or gansey...right?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Netted- said:


> Hey Net2 why do you have different teams picking these players compared to what I'm seeing?
> 
> 49 is Nugs not Pacers and 50th Orlando not Charlotte.


I might have made a typo, I'm trying to keep up with Russ. Guess it's not working...


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

come on adam.......


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Net2 said:


> I might have made a typo, I'm trying to keep up with Russ. Guess it's not working...


Russ is rushing to retirement.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

hassan adams


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

The nets wit 54th oick gets hassan adams!!!!


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

hassan adams, what a steal.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nuggets traded Powe to the Celtics for a future 2nd round pick.

Hassan Adams selected by the Nets!!!

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

With the 54th pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, the *New Jersey Nets* select...










*Hassan Adams*


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

hassan adams...nice.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Man, thorn making evryone look foolish!!!! Nice draft thorn!!!!!
22williams
23boone
54adams


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Rod goes Pac-10. Say goodbye to Zoran. :wave:


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Yesssssssssssssss!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

****, I wanted Pittsnogle or Taj Gray but HasSAN is my MAN.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

this is the best birthday present ever!!!!!!! birthdays tomorrow!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

i don't think i've seen adams enough to know if he's a good dunker...anyone got any pics/videos to show how high he gets or how good of dunks he could do?


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Man, thorn making evryone look foolish!!!! Nice draft thorn!!!!!
> 22williams
> 23boone
> 54adams



rod rules are all in effect for these players. they are all from great programs that produce a lot of nba players. these guys are all solid basketball players.


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

peg182 said:


> i don't think i've seen adams enough to know if he's a good dunker...anyone got any pics/videos to show how high he gets or how good of dunks he could do?



i don't have anything right away but i can tell you he's pretty darn athletic. i'm sure there are videos of him on youtube.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> ****, I wanted Pittsnogle or Taj Gray but HasSAN is my MAN.


 i think we set with big guys. remember we got ilic comin over this year and not to mention boone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

we should try to get another 2nd round pick and get gerry mcnamara. we could use a shooter like him.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I am so happy right now. Who in the hell thoguht we would have drafted Marcus Williams??? We have our future succesor to Kidd.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

farouq710 said:


> i don't have anything right away but i can tell you he's pretty darn athletic. i'm sure there are videos of him on youtube.


so i've heard. thanks, i think i will check youtube. i wish we got aj tho...that dunk on youtube was crazy. i bet he made that other player quit basketball.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Overall, I'm very happy with this draft. I can't believe Williams fell to us...Boone can give us some of what we need, and Hassan Adams isn't a bad pick at all that late in the 2nd round.


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> I am so happy right now. Who in the hell thoguht we would have drafted Marcus Williams??? We have our future succesor to Kidd.



i can't believe it either. the guy is used to playing with crazy athletes and he's great on the break. he's also a big guard and has hit big shots. he's about as good a successor to Kidd as we're gonna find, especially with that pick.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

WOW. a bosnian...yeah...we have enough of those...in utica. hahahaha.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Pittsnogle and Gray still out there. Summer league invite?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

gray, pitts, gansey, gmac should all get invites from the nets. that'd be great to have any of those players on the nets.


----------



## Dare (Aug 9, 2005)

I agree. let's get the poor man redick...and get Gmac in here. Then Pitsnogle.
I tought Gray stayed in school.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Dare said:


> I agree. let's get the poor man redick...and get Gmac in here. Then Pitsnogle.
> I tought Gray stayed in school.


Aaron Gray did Taj Gray was a senior.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

ESPN will re-air the NBA draft at 3:00am - Re-live the great Draft day for the Nets....well at least tape it.


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

according to this, http://nbadraft.net/2006prospects.asp i informally conclude that will blalock was trhe biggest steal of the draft, going 29 spots behind his prospect level. note that mw is ranked 17, and sergio 12, making sergio the biggest major steal. this is all very important at 3 am.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Overall, the NETS had a PERFECT DRAFT!


----------

